

Ask HN: A week of SF - cata

I&#x27;ll be in SF for a week, 10-17 Oct and wondering how to best use my time while there. Thanks!
======
timrosenblatt
What are you hoping to get out of your time here? That will help people
suggest activities.

------
OlliPee
I'd enjoy the tall buildings there. They offer an amazing view of the city.

------
dang
Walk up Bernal Hill and around it.

